# portsnap says no updates needed



## ossnet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello all

I'm not sure why my port tree is not updating

I ran

portsnap fetch extract 
portsnap fetch update

and it says Ports tree is already up to date

when I go to /usr/ports/www/firefox

and look at the Makefile it still shows the version 2.0


----------



## ph0enix (Apr 2, 2009)

What happens when you go to /usr/ports/www/firefox3 instead?


----------



## ossnet (Apr 2, 2009)

Ahh I see it creats a new directory for it

Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 5, 2009)

ossnet said:
			
		

> portsnap fetch extract
> portsnap fetch update



Those two commands are redundant.  *extract* downloads the latest ports tree, and extracts it over top of /usr/ports.  There are no updates required after that.  However, you should only need to do this once.

After you're done an *extract*, you should only ever need to do *update* to download/extract *only* the updates needed.

Doing both, one after the other, is pointless and wasteful.



> when I go to /usr/ports/www/firefox
> 
> and look at the Makefile it still shows the version 2.0



Install *ports-mgmt/psearch* and use it to search for ports, and you won't run into this 'issue' ever again.


```
[user@host ~]$ psearch firefox
german/bsdforen-firefox-searchplugin Firefox searchplugins for the www.bsdforen.de board and wiki
german/bsdgroup-firefox-searchplugin Firefox searchplugins for the www.BSDGroup.de board
www/bugmenot-firefox      Firefox extension to bypass compulsory web registration
www/conkeror              A completely keyboard driven browser based on firefox
www/firefox               Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
www/firefox-devel         Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
www/firefox-i18n          Localized interface for Firefox
www/firefox-remote        Wrapper scripts for firefox web browser
www/firefox3              Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
www/firefox3-i18n         Localized interface for Firefox3
www/linux-firefox         Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
www/linux-firefox-devel   Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
www/xpi-fasterfox         Performance and network tweaks for Firefox
www/xpi-firefox-showcase  Easily locate and select any open browser window
www/xpi-firefoxonwooztalk Meet your World Wide Web neighbors with Firefox
www/xpi-httpfox           HTTP analyzer addon for Firefox
www/xpi-imglikeopera      Load only the images that you want in Firefox
www/xpi-live_http_headers A firefox extension to view HTTP headers
www/xpi-modify_headers    A firefox extension to manipulate HTTP headers
www/xpi-pencil            Firefox addon to do GUI prototyping and simple sketching
www/xpi-twitterfox        twitterFox firefox plugin.
www/xpi-vimperator        Vim look and feel for Firefox
```


----------

